# Bob sykes sheepies



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

was thinking of grabbing some fiddlers and working the posts at sykes this weekend and trying to get some sheepies.

what do you guys think about this strategy?


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Sould work out fine!!!!


----------

